

Hyperlapse, Instagram’s New App, Is Like a $15,000 Video Setup in Your Hand - xuki
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/hyperlapse-instagrams-new-app-is-like-a-15000-video-setup-in-your-hand/

======
dgellow
A similar project has been developped by Microsoft Research :
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/hype...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/hyperlapse/)

And a link to the HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8160571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8160571)

------
tinalumfoil
Didn't Microsoft Research just release the exact same project with the exact
same name? How are these related?

